# Best Chicken Fried Steak?



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I just know everyone has been so good with their weight loss and exercise New Year resolutions. But you need to reward yourself every now and then. *Curious on who you think has the best Chicken Fried Steak?*

My vote goes to the Barbeque Inn on Crosstimbers. If you haven't been there I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

hickory hollow out by the horse track. (the one near downtown is no where near as good) gots ta have lotsa gravy, and a baked potato all the way extra butter and sour cream.... Mmmmmm Mmmmmm


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Potato patch is pretty good. Mamas on westeimer. The feed bag used to do a good chicken fried steak also.


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

I think on the river in freeport has a good one, they have it as a lunch special on wednesday so we go just about every week. I also like cracker barrel, and saltgrass. Havent really tried to many mom and pop places so I am sure there are better out there...


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Hickory Hollow in the Heights makes a pretty good one. Haven't been there in a while but Brown Sugar's over in Gunspoint used to make a killer cfs!

Jeff


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Goodsons Cafe in Tomball.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Hickory Hollow in Houston has a good CFS. 
Along with,,,, The Gristmill in New braunfels. 
and Reata Restaurant in Alpine.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

For some of you older coastal bend guys, this may bring back memories.

I have not had a CFS in the last 30 years that was as good as the one's I used to get at Little Bob's in Aransas Pass back in the '70's. Makes my mouth water right now.


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

K2 Steakhouse in Bay City has a great one.

Country Inn in Somerville is great as well.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Potato patch is pretty good.


Catch them biskets!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

chuck richey said:


> Goodsons Cafe in Tomball.


I have heard from _many_ that this is simply the best CFS served in the state. I'm gonna have to try it some time.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

chuck richey said:


> Goodsons Cafe in Tomball.


I used to think so until I got one that was about 1/4" thick and burned with about 1/2" of batter. When I showed it to the waiter he asked, "What do you want me to do about it?" Then a few months later my wife and stepson both got sick on them - we haven't gone back since.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

scwine said:


> Hickory Hollow in Houston has a good CFS.
> Along with,,,, The Gristmill in New braunfels.
> and Reata Restaurant in Alpine.


In Houston, first thought was Hickory Hollow. Love the saddle blanket CFS for the family.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Original Goodson's on Hufsmith*

The original Goodson's on Hufsmith had the best CFS, the new Goodson's doesn't make em like the original location.

Haven't tried one yet, but there is a place in Leakey called the The Leakey Feed Lot that makes their CFS out of a rib-eye steak - I bet that is good.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nates in Galveston use to have a pretty good one. It's been awhile for me though. I havent ate there since he sold the place.
--Hop


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Telewink on Telephone rd


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Sodalaks Beef Master in Bryan, pretty good stuff, beware of the large!


----------



## SEA SLOT (Jul 28, 2005)

Mardi Gras Grill houston-it's a seafood place but damm good!! home made gravy!!

In Sargent ol Sue's II,

also the Mason Jar of Katy Fwy is good


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

This may be a little drive, but worth it. Try Bill and Rosa's in D'hanis.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't know if they are even still in business, or if so, if they are cooking them the same way, but Barkett's in Seadrift sure made a great one! Haven't been there in YEARS. Now I got a hankerin' for one. If they are still open, and still make a great CFS, let me know. 

Dook


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Goodsons was always the best for me. Haven't been in 5+ years.


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

there was a place in galveston named the blue hole that was the cfs i had i hope they can come back


----------



## speckledredfish (Jun 18, 2008)

Cant go wrong with mama's home made CF steak at the house she sure nows how I like it.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Joes barbecue in Alvin used to have a good one, but stay away from the all u can eat ones on the buffet!
Ate a kick arse one at a little place on the east side of town in Uvalde!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Man keep this one going !! I am always looking for a really good CFS but it seems they are few and far between..


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

The one at the Dillo in Houston is pretty good.


----------



## eastmattycjh (Jul 22, 2008)

"My vote goes to the Barbeque Inn on Crosstimbers. If you haven't been there I would highly recommend it."[/quote]

Man, my grandma has been taking us there for years! If you can pull away from the CFS one day try their fried shrimp. I have not tasted any better!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nates in Galveston has closed down. Closed down before Ike. Millers Landing on the seawall has a real good CFS


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

IMO, Goodson's CFS is a greasy wad of breading with a piece of meat pounded almost as thin as Hickory Hollow gets it buried in it somewhere.

As you can tell, I'm not impressed with the quality of either of those places. Just because you can pound a 1/4 lb piece of meat to the size of a manhole cover and bread it up doesn't make it better. 

A good, thick, fresh made CFS can be had at the Montgomery Steak House in Montgomery. 

There's a Restaurant on the west bound exit of I10 in Sonora that has a really good CFS. 

And if you're in Tomball and are thinking of going to goodsons for CFS don't; go to the Blueberry Patch on the east side of town and get one.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Bozo said:


> There's a Restaurant on the west bound exit of I10 in Sonora that has a really good CFS.


I think that is the Sutton County Steakhouse. Good place.


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

*Fast Food Chicken Fried Steak*

I know you said best around but (maybe since I haven't had it in years) I do miss the fast food chain "Grandy's". Double portion of chicken fried steak with mashed potatoes, baked beans and yeast rolls. I know - I know - nothing fancy but I do miss it...


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*It's been a while, but ....*

Neinast in Somerville was the real deal. It was bought out and the family style stuff was done. The Country Inn in the same town took over the braggin' rights then, It is a good 'en too. Nobody in the Houston area could hold a candle to the '80's Neinast CFS. - Hevy


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

There used to be a steakhouse on Hwy 6 about a block north of I-10 called the Cattleguard that had a great CFS. I think there is a Patel Hotel there now. Sure miss that place.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ah...The quest for the Holy Grail*

You have hit on one of my lifelong quests. I grew up a Luby's kid. I think there was only one time in my life that I didn't have the "Breaded Beef Cutlet" from Luby's. I think my BGL (Blood Gravy Level) stays around .10

A childhood favorite, but here are my favorites from recent history:

Katy Station - San Marcos..Closed now, but maybe it was good because it wasn't dorm food.

Grin's - San Marcos..still open but may be same theory as above

Dot's Coffee Shop - I45 near the South Loop

Stockman's - Flatonia...also re-opened as something else

General Country Store and Restaurant - Cotula

I make a good one myself, but I can never get the grease hot enough to make it crispy without burning the house down.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

if you are in Nacogdoches, try Clear Springs.
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Makes my mouth water just thinking about it.
If it wasn't for this weight loss thing, I might head that way right now.


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> Neinast in Somerville was the real deal. It was bought out and the family style stuff was done. The Country Inn in the same town took over the braggin' rights then, It is a good 'en too. Nobody in the Houston area could hold a candle to the '80's Neinast CFS. - Hevy


Neinast's was the real deal. My wife's family owned it back then.
Country Inn in Somerville is now under different ownership as well, might even be closed down.

The best CFS around is the Cactus in Burton. A large chicken fried with a full order of onion rings. If you can get through that order, you're a big ol boy.

Good thread.....Q


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

In Houston, I like Hickory Hollow.

In Texas, the best I have had is at Mary's Cafe in Strawn, TX. I sure miss hunting by that town....


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

Joe's Barbecue in Alvin...T Bone Tom's in Kemah was good before the storm. I've had it since they reopened but it wasn't as good...Doubt that they were 100% when I at there though.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

OHHH I got it right here... Belay my last... the KING is the Cleburne Cafeteria by Channel 13 station in Weslyian right there at 59 and 610. KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*Vincek's Smokehouse!*

Vincek's in East Bernard used to make a great CFS for the Needville Little League rundraisers. That was 10 years ago. I don't know if the CFS was just a "catered only" meal, and I'm not sure if time has changed things for the worse, but they were awesome. Never had better. Checked online earlier, but couldn't find their site. Anybody know how I could go about getting me one? My stomach is growling voraci........

:texasflag:texasflag:texasflag


----------



## IHB (Feb 24, 2005)

My vote goes to dots coffee shop on 45 at 610 south. It is a papas restaurant Great diner food , huge portions..


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Jax Grill in Bellaire............


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

My favorite cfs used to be Wyatts cafeteria with the best breading and cream gravy! Now, I would have to say the BBQ Inn has the best with the Mason Jar for second choice. Don't pass up the stuffed crab and fried shrimp combo at the BBQ Inn either!


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

Try Kelley's in Dickinson or League City.


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

Tip Top Cafe in San Antonio!!!!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

nate is back open on the westend of galveston. can't believe no one mentioned kelly's diner in lamarque.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

JOE'S PLACE IN FAYETTEVILLE PUTS' OUT A GREAT ONE.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

capt. david said:


> nate is back open on the westend of galveston. can't believe no one mentioned kelly's diner in lamarque.


It's hard to beat Kelly's for #1
My house would be second.


----------



## hauchinango (May 26, 2005)

Langfords Grocery near downtown. I believe you can only get it on Thursdsays or Friday, but its great. Looks like a ribeye that has been chicken fried.

T-Bone Toms in Kemah is the wife's favorite.


----------



## CodyB4C (Aug 8, 2006)

TXwhtlHNTR said:


> :smile:
> 
> Try Kelley's in Dickinson or League City.


They got a pretty good one, you better be hungry if you order the big one though, cuz it is HUGE!


----------



## NattyArty713 (Jun 1, 2007)

chuck richey said:


> Goodsons Cafe in Tomball.


I second.

Cotton Patch has a dang good chicken fried steak for a real good price as well!!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Get in your car, drive to La Grange and go to the Cottonwood Inn. You won't be dissappointed !!! :tongue:


----------



## Andy_Holland_25 (Aug 8, 2007)

chickenboy said:


> I just know everyone has been so good with their weight loss and exercise New Year resolutions. But you need to reward yourself every now and then. *Curious on who you think has the best Chicken Fried Steak?*
> 
> My vote goes to the Barbeque Inn on Crosstimbers. If you haven't been there I would highly recommend it.


That's my great Uncle's place! Now if you are ever heading up north on 45 stop by Waverly House in New Waverly or Bandera Grill in Huntsville my folk's own Both of them and great chicken fried steak just run's in the family.

Andy


----------



## palletman (Apr 24, 2008)

This place is closed down but there used to be a diner on the corner of Crosstimbers and Jenson named Dons Grill. You could go to club 66 and after the club stop off at the grill for the best CFS in Houston.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*CFS*

Use to be a little Mexican cafe in Zapata,Tx. we always went during the oilfield days,sure the old boys remember. It was a 14 in. platter ,covered with the CFS ,covered with frenchfries and a gallon of white gravy. Man I yearn for that.
Terry


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 -- Cain hall TAMU campus College Station Best I have ever eaten bar none-- dont know what those ladies did -- but it was awesome!
#2 Place in De Hannis Texas by the rail road tracks -- don't remember the name but I am sure someone knows it
Kelley's is pretty good as well


----------



## srmtphillips (Oct 3, 2007)

scwine said:


> I think that is the Sutton County Steakhouse. Good place.


I grew up in Sonora - They have a great hamburger too!


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

you have to go to Goodson's in Tomball, and get the small if its just for yourself. The big is huge and you may need an ambulance after consumption...


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Top of the line CFS

#1 Legion Hall in Blessing Tx
#2 Sportsmans Restraunt in Eagle Lake TX


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Jax Grill...the best in town..Great food & awesome service..


----------



## texas scarecrow (Sep 6, 2006)

ebarrera77 said:


> Tip Top Cafe in San Antonio!!!!


Second Tip Top take my grandma there almost every Tuesday. I know all the waitresses by name. 
mmmmm is it Tuesday yet this is making me hungry


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I do.... LOL

I make my own with Venison..

PM if you would like the recipe.....


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I will throw my two currnent favorites out there:

*Town Cafe,* _Centerville, Texas._ We found this place after a duck hunt when we didn't want to eat at that nasty bbq place right off 45 yet again. It looked promising from the outside, but when we walked in and saw the "We Specialize in Chicken Fried Steak" banner made out of butcher paper and red marks-a-lot we knew it was on. That was 10 years ago, still try and stop anytime I am driving from the Metromess the Htown.

*M&M's Steak, Calf Fries & Frog Legs,* _Fort Worth, Texas _Garlic battered CFS with garlic gravy, cold schooners of beer and they only offer ranch as a salad dressing. It's in the ghetto in north Fort Worth, but worth the potential carjacking to get there. Amazing, and if you call 30 min ahead you can have calf fries to start!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

My favorite was the Brush Country Inn in Riviera. The owner died, they knocked the building down and put up a Wright Stop gas station. I'd kill to have one last Saddle Blanket.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

*neals*

neals lodges in concan by garner state park has the best in the world! dang this thread has my stomach crampin. come on lunch time..........


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I haven't been on for a few days so it may have been listed in the previous pages, but our favorite CFS place is Smithart's County Grill in Angleton. They serve a huge, delicious steak - it almost covers the entire platter - served with two sides and a salad for under $10....I think its $8.99. 

It is so huge that my husband and I order one dinner with two plates, we both eat until we are full then take home a good sized serving for a midnight snack. (And my hubby is a big guy...6' 3", 200+ lbs.)


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

Kelly's Country Cooking

The guy who runs the Blue Hole in Galveston (scott) wants to reopen, but the property owner did not have insurance. The building needs some costly repairs so it doesnt look good.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Seguin, TX

pretty sure it's real too


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

*CFS*

On the east side of Zapata, TX. A family owned restaurant. Can't recall the name, but its good.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

POST OAK GRILL Hwy 90 & Dairy Ashford. Its in Sugarland its a good CFS, you got to try the roasted corn. As a matter a fact ya'll helped me decied whats for lunch!


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

kerryst said:


> I know you said best around but (maybe since I haven't had it in years) I do miss the fast food chain "Grandy's". Double portion of chicken fried steak with mashed potatoes, baked beans and yeast rolls. I know - I know - nothing fancy but I do miss it...
> 
> View attachment 185715


kerryst, I too miss that old Grandy's that was some good food for a fast food chain!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

My favoriye CFS places are:
1. My mothers-she is 87 years old and believes it is a sin to have a visitor and not cook a good homeade meal for them. The staek is great, but I could just make a meal on the buskiys and gravey that she cooks to go with it.

2. Mason Jar in Houston on I-10 inside loop 610. It's the real deal.

3. Cleburnes Cafeteria in Houston on Bellaire inside loop 610. Great chicken fried steak. In fact, I've never had a bad meal there.

4. In San Antonio-Tip Top cafe on Fredricksburg Road. It's been open since the 1930's and is the ultimate mom and pop cafe. The onion rings are the best I've ever had anywhere, period.


----------



## Nathanww (Jan 2, 2007)

T- Bone Toms...


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Hop said:


> Nates in Galveston use to have a pretty good one. It's been awhile for me though. I havent ate there since he sold the place.
> --Hop


That was a dynamite CFS. I miss those.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The Gage hotel in Marathon. Chicken fried steak with Jalapeno cream gravy.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sodolak's in Bryan is right on up there. We always stay at the hotel there in Sonora when we are out there working and they have a good one at the Sutton County Steakhouse.


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Country Inn in Somerville.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

KILT610 said:


> Country Inn in Somerville.


Finally, someone is making some sense. I have eaten my fair share of them all over Texas and one of my friends that went to A&M said they had the best in the state. Of course I didn't believe him but it really may be. I still have yet to find a decent one in Houston.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Chicken Fried Venison*

Chicken Fried Venison

1 1.2 ground venison or cutlet
1/3 c onion finely chopped
3/4 t season salt
1 egg
1 1/2 c butter flavor crackers
1/4 c skim milk
3 T veg / olive oil divided

Mix venison, onion and salt. Shape1/2 inch patties. Place crumb in a shallow dish. In 2nd shallow dish, combine milk / egg.

Dip in egg mixture, then coat with crumbs to coat both side.

heat 1 1/2 T oil in a 12 in non stck pan over med heat for 4-6 min. or till brown.

Enjoy


Captain Dave said:


> I do.... LOL
> 
> I make my own with Venison..
> 
> PM if you would like the recipe.....


----------



## B (May 29, 2007)

Wagon Train in Port Lavaca


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

try Killens Steakhouse in Pearland - the CFS is excellent (at least the one i tried was). hard to buy a CFS there since the filet & ribeye taste so good, but i had to try it.

blackeyed pea, saltgrass & tx roadhouse all used to be decent, but its been a while.


----------



## AggyCat (Apr 21, 2005)

Harris Co Smokehouse. They serve it with grilled onions and cilantro. I have never heard of any putting cilantro on CFS, but man is it a nice touch!


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

I am voting for 

Grins - San Marcos (shiner bock beer battered) mouth watering about NOW !

Koppe Bridge Bar & Grill - College Station (2 ppl could share it) 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em
Cm3


----------



## Frank (Jun 1, 2004)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> #1 -- Cain hall TAMU campus College Station Best I have ever eaten bar none-- dont know what those ladies did -- but it was awesome!
> #2 Place in De Hannis Texas by the rail road tracks -- don't remember the name but I am sure someone knows it
> Kelley's is pretty good as well


In D'hanis it is Bill and Rosa' Steakhouse


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

For waiste size reasons, I do not eat CFS that often, but it is still one of my favorite things. 

CFS and eggs for breakfast at Busy Bee in Pearland is pretty strong. 

Hickory Hollow is good. I agree that the location close to the horse track is better than the one in the heights. Goodsons is good too, as is Kellys. I like Barbeque Inn as well. Jax is okay, but I do not like the herbs they put in the batter (Shepherd location). To me, CFS only has to be so good to be enjoyable. It is hard to pick out one that is the best because there are so many that are very good. So many places in the area do a good enough job of it. It is a pretty simple dish, but is very good when done right. There is a place in Burlington that is awesome. You order your meat, and all of the vegetables are brought out family style. Hopefully someone else has been there and can help me out with the name. I am not a fan of Potato Patch though I have not been there in years. 

There are a lot of closed restaurants that had very good CFS. My favorite was Nanny's, near U of H, which has probably been closed for 20 years now. Great fried shrooms too. The Filling Station did a very admirable job as well. I probably had more CFS at Dirty's on Durham than any other place, and they were plenty good. 

The chicken fried tuna steak at Canyon Cafe is/was very good (have not been there in years. They might not even be in business any more).


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*TIP TOP CAFE*

Same family since 1939..... :texasflag

AWESOME....

Don't need it, but go there frequently.....

Gonzales Cafe in Victoria or Placedo is pretty good too....

Supergas


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

I'll have to 3rd, Jax Grill in Bellaire. Excellent Chicken Fried Steak and Chicken Fried Chicken.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll second Grin's in San Marcos but there's a little Mexican food place in Zapata that has by far the best CFS anywhere. It's the size of your plate, covered in country gravy and then topped with shredded cheddar. Haven't had one in a few years but i can still taste it. Their chips and salsa was hotter than hellfire but it was so good you couldn't stop eating it. Usually made for a rough morning in the deer stand. Hopefully someone can back me up on the name of the place. I can't remember to save my life....


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Reata ---- Alpine Texas


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

I forgot all about the San Marcos, TX restaurants.  They were pretty good. Also, I've never had the CFS at Langfords Grocery. If they are anything like the burgers, then I'll have to give them a try. There used to be a little hole in the wall restaurant somewhere near Goodsons in Tomball. They had a CFS just as good as Goodsons, but bigger. Rainbow Grill or something???


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> Reata ---- Alpine Texas


YEP, hard to beat chicken fried rib-eye w/ cracked pepper cream gravy!!!!!

I love Alpine.


----------



## seadriftbayrat (Mar 19, 2006)

Having lived in seadrift all my life, you my friend are 100% correct on the barketts cfs. They get their meat fresh from the store across the street daily and everything is homemade.



Dookie Ray said:


> Don't know if they are even still in business, or if so, if they are cooking them the same way, but Barkett's in Seadrift sure made a great one! Haven't been there in YEARS. Now I got a hankerin' for one. If they are still open, and still make a great CFS, let me know.
> 
> Dook


----------



## Dusk2Dawn (Mar 24, 2008)

The Texas Sized Chicken Fried Steak from the Black Eyed Pea is a force to be reckoned with... My .02


----------



## cstaceyt (Feb 1, 2008)

Jail House cafe - San Antonio


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Guys, I think the name of the place in Zapata is Canales Cafe I may be mistaken, but someone else mentioned Brush Country Cafe in Riviera, that was good also! And Shortys in Beeville isn't half bad.


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems there is one thing all can agree on - if you want a good CFS - aint no place like Texas! :texasflag


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

Texas Road House. The one you throw peanuts on the floor. Absolute best chicken fried steak in the world


----------



## QuarterRoy (Apr 14, 2008)

Man I can't believe that everyone one has pass up Hermann & Sons in Hondo. Now that is a place you can strap on feed bag! Great CFS!

Also the old Country Inn, in SOmmerville, back the late 80's. MK Davis in San Antonio not to shabby for a quick lunch.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I only read 4 pages and the last page. It seemed like every other thread started "it's been a long time" or something similar. It seems that CFS just ain't made like the old timers used to eat. Wish I could taste one of them CFS! I love CFS! I am only 23 and knew this little cafe in Devers, tx that my best ever CFS. Closed down now..


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

T Bone Tom's is good.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

there's a REAL old hotel on the main street in Ft. Davis. If you are in Ft. Davis you can't miss it. It was the smell of the homeade biscuits that drew me but I ordered a cfs and it was chicken fried beef tenderloin. Cut it with a fork. Gravy from scratch, biscuits and pie from scratch. I've never forgotten that meal.


----------



## jagspots (Aug 9, 2004)

*these two haven't been mentioned*

Two of my favorites for CFS are Mel's Country Cafe in Tomball, and the Humble City Cafe in Humble (both of them by railroad tracks, coincidence?). The one at Humble City has a lot of flavor in the breading, nice and crispy on the outside.


----------



## copperhead (Mar 15, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*CFS*

the palor in new ulm had the best ever man i miss that place beer garden an all !


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

My favorite is Rosie's CFS (Badhabit's girlfriend). A close second is Kelly's. Better bring a hearty appetite if going to Kelly's though. The CFS covered the entire plate...plus a choice of 3 veggies and rolls/cornbread on top of that...whew...makes my arteries plug just thinking about it.


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good Z Tejas Austin


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Best CFS*

Roosters in Baytown or Texas Roadhouse in Pasadena. All meat, not crust. Served on it's own plates and weighs about 5 pounds with pepper white gravy.

Don't eat and then drive, get a designated vegetarian to drive you home to bed.


----------



## energinerbuzzy (Oct 28, 2008)

Slim-N-None said:


> hickory hollow out by the horse track. (the one near downtown is no where near as good) gots ta have lotsa gravy, and a baked potato all the way extra butter and sour cream.... Mmmmmm Mmmmmm


+1 on this location. Good eats and the chicken fried steak is HUGE.

If your in the Spring area you might want to try Strack's Restaurant on Louetta.
Or Tomball area, the famous Ma' Goodsons cafe on Tomball Parkway (249)

Both of these are as good or better than Hickory Hollow but The Hollow has them all beat in the size of the steak.

If I had to pick one for best overall quality it would be Goodson's Cafe. With Hickory Hollow taking a close second place.


----------



## Bandman (May 28, 2004)

The 290 Cafe in Manor used to be very good, but I haven't been there in many years.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Mel's in Tomball is really good. Kelly's and the Busy Bee in Pearland are good too.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

We made chicken friend backstrap a few weeks ago.....beat any CFS I've ever had.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree Kelley's in League City has a pretty good CFS


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

Mel's Diner in Tomball !


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

Barths in Kenedy


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

Without question. Tip Top in San Antonio.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*All day today all I could think about*

All day today all I could think about was chicken fried steak as I fished West Bay. Couldn't get cfs off my mind. So I came home and started working on a lure color combination that looks like a freakin' chicken fried steak.

I am going to call it Chicken Fried Steak and they are in stock right now!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Gruene Onion Grill here in my hometown. Gravy made with real bacon fat. Mmmmmm


----------



## SSNJOHN (May 21, 2004)

*CFS*

Rockett Cafe - Rockett, TX

Just a little north east of Waxahachie. Onion rings are also awesome.


----------



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

Kott's Cafe in Anderson. It's the Wednesday lunch special. CFS, mashed potatoes and gravy, black eyed peas, salad and banana pudding for under $8., and it's all made from scrach. Good country cooking.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

i haven't been through all of the threads, but has anyone mentioned cafe texan in huntsville? if not, then i'll throw my .02 worth in for that place...

rbt2


----------



## Mellow Jr. (Nov 7, 2008)

kelleys in league city has the biggest and best chicken fried steak ever. it's seriously like 2 feet wide


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

The worlds best is at the Hyatt Marble Falls resort


----------



## redhead (Jul 24, 2006)

K-2 in Bay City,also a must try there is the fajita fingers.


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Somebody mentioned the Cactus in Burton, man that was good, a good friend of mine Ralf Marx had a house right near there, we would go up and visit on the weekend and it took everything we had to get back to the house after devouring one of those CFS, best I think I ever had.....is it still there ????

Also nobody mentioned the old Hotel in Blessing....that was pretty good also.....


DAM I am hungry now, I am in a conf call right now and hav'nt heard a word, guess it will be BARKETTS for lunch


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

K2 Steakhouse in Bay City has a great cfs as does Armadillo Palace in Houston.

If you are ever in Zapata, El Paraiso has great cfs also. They put chedar cheese on top for extra calories.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

JustAddWater2 said:


> Roosters in Baytown or Texas Roadhouse in Pasadena. All meat, not crust. Served on it's own plates and weighs about 5 pounds with pepper white gravy.
> 
> Don't eat and then drive, get a designated vegetarian to drive you home to bed.


Roosters has went down hill imo. It used to be great but the past few time i have been there it was nothing to write home about. Goings down the street used to have a good CFS but it went south as well after Doug "Going" sold it..


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

And the number one CFS in the Southeast Region is handsdown 

Dirty's on Durham in Houston

If you have not been to Dirty's you need to treat yourself to a great place to eat........
I recommend unless you are a heavy eater to spilt the steak with your spouse......unless you are real hungry......
The place is real low key or informal what ever you want to call it they even give you crayons to draw on the table cloth....there are signatures all over the walls.....just a real down to earth place to eat....great food

TS


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Lucys in West Columbia


----------



## Ace In The Hole (Jul 8, 2008)

I'll have to go with Neal's Lodge in Concan Texas, on the cold Frio, thats a jam up CFS with the sides


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Best chicken fried steaks in the San Antonio area are:

#1 - Good Time Charlies on Broadway - Best I have ever had!

#2 - Tip Top Cafe on Fredricksburg - A close second and close to our shop so it gets the nod a lot of times

#3 - Mine! - Wife doesn't dig fried food so it is rare that I get to make it but along with Grandma's cream gravy recipe I don't think there is another one better.

BF


----------



## onemeanfisher (Jul 18, 2008)

Terry G. said:


> Telewink on Telephone rd


That place is one of the best in town period, you can't eat all the food they give you especially for breakfast.

Gabby's makes an awesome steak,Luby's make a great cfs too.

Anyone remember Dirty's,Wow there CFsteak and fried mushrooms were best in town.


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

*Cracker Barrel* in Robert Lee, Tx. Not affiliated with the chain. 
Best I've ever had. 
Lost my lease out there though, and I sure do miss that place.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

rambunctious said:


> Use to be a little Mexican cafe in Zapata,Tx. we always went during the oilfield days,sure the old boys remember. It was a 14 in. platter ,covered with the CFS ,covered with frenchfries and a gallon of white gravy. Man I yearn for that.
> Terry


I believe that would be the El Paraiso, my friend. Did they have cheese gravy? I still miss it at least once a week...


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

ccfishin said:


> In Houston, I like Hickory Hollow.
> 
> In Texas, the best I have had is at Mary's Cafe in Strawn, TX. I sure miss hunting by that town....


Back in the late 80s and early 90s we used to make the run to Strawn to get a CFS from Flossies. Havent been there in many years. Hard to catch them open now and who knows if Flossie is still alive and making them the way she used to.

I havent had the CFS at Mary's but what I have had there has been outstanding.

SDS


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Went to Baytown Sunday to visit mom. Roosters was closed so we went to Goings. I got CFS, this tread was on my mind. It wasn't bad but not great. It was a tenderized piece of fresh meat and filled the crust. It was a good size but nothing to brag about and it was in the $8 range. The thing that was strange to me was that the gravy was yellow. I got the baked potato. Their salad bar had all of the fixin's to load it up. All and all, no braging rights here but an OK value. My wife got the BBQ sandwich and said it was good. The service was friendly and the place appeared to be clean. There were about 6 tables of customers.



jmack said:


> Roosters has went down hill imo. It used to be great but the past few time i have been there it was nothing to write home about. Goings down the street used to have a good CFS but it went south as well after Doug "Going" sold it..


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

chuck richey said:


> Goodsons Cafe in Tomball.


Yes sir...... They have the best.... We saw Goodson's featured on Food Network or the Travel Channel for their Chicken Fried Steak.... It's the best. Great food there.....


----------



## The_Texican! (Dec 31, 2008)

WillowBrook Cafe in Mason, Tx. Nothing finer than this meal after a day of huntin' and a case of LoneStar Light!


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2006)

riverbend cafe, I think that's the name, in Matagorda. It's amazing, very tender


----------



## coxhw (Jun 7, 2007)

PETE'S ON HWY69 IN HOMMER JUST SOUTH OF LUFKIN.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> And the number one CFS in the Southeast Region is handsdown
> 
> Dirty's on Durham in Houston
> 
> ...


Dirty's has been closed over 5 years if not longer.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Chili's on 1960 by westlake hou. parkway area. Don't laugh unless you have tried it, made from a huge tender piece of meat. Pretty darn good. I have eatin at alot of the places listed and it compares to most.


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

Goodson's is over rated. Mel's is to greasy. Hickory Hollow was better 20 yrs ago, but are still pretty good today. Pappy's on I10 @ campbell ok. The best was at the Chuck Wagon on Longpoint. Blackeye Pea makes a decent one. Growing up the Impress chinese on longpoint made a good one as well, I know because I never ate chinese as a kid.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I think my CFS is the best!








This is CFC because I don't have a pic of my CFS. 
--Hop


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

The Blanco, TX 9 pin bowling alley has the best I ever ate.


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

Bottom Finder
We may need a thread on Grandma's Cream Gravy Recipes-post that bad boy.
This is a good thread, and I don't want to hijack it.
Love some gravy though.


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

Mary's Cafe in Strawn, TX - friggin' awesome.


----------

